# iui timing



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hiya im all exited, im just back from my clinic and have the go a head for my iui. i have 1 good mature follie and 1 thats just matured. i have my trigger injection ovidrille tomorrow (sat) at midnight and iui scheduled mon at 12pm, is this enough time for it to work.am i correct in thinking that you ovulate 36-48hrs after trigger. im thinking back to last time and im sure they left me 48 hrs before iui. im confused.also, when should we be babydancing after iui, later that day, the next day, im not sure if i should incase we mess up the iui, should we keep doing it for the next week as ive read implantation can be up to 6 days later. any tips or advice would be grateful
thanks
jo xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I am a first timer and I had to do my Pregnyl HCG at 10pm last night and I am going in tomorrow at 10am to have basting.

As to "babydancing", that won't be an option for me unfortunately as my partner is completely infertile.......

Good luck with everything and fingers crossed.  We'll be on the 2ww together 

Clare


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Jo,
my consultant is quite open minded about BMS she told us to "have a go" on the friday (basted the following monday) and try again after DH had done sample and again later that day after the basting. i personally think shes obsessed but im not complaining after all its doctors orders!!  
all the best for the treatment. with the injections i had mine on the saturday/sunday at midnight, basting at 12.30 monday.
take care
Corrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had my pregnyl injection at 9.30am on the Monday morning and I had IUI at 1.15pm on the Tuesday.

The clinic told me approx 36 hours is enough time for ovulation to occur! 

good luck with your basting!!!


----------

